# Delaware Fishing Report for January



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Indian River Inlet 1/5 - 7am-10am. Fished the South Side. Light breeze made it almost tolerable. Caught and released 2 stripers - one went 23" and the other one went 25". Both fish hit fluke-type cannonball rigs with white bucktails and worms. Lures were dipped in shedder oil prior casting. Don't know if this made a difference...

Watched three guys fish the CG Station area. Lots of yelling and screaming from them but did not see any fish caught. Lots of cursing... Sounded more like the "Lost Cow Bass" story. 

Three boaters drifting but did not see any fish caught.

1000am-1230pm - Went to 3R's after the inlet. Flat water, no breeze, ocean all to myself. Held bottom with 4 oz. Had one takedown on squid that took line. Left when the snow starting coming down heavy. 

And what did you do this weekend?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, you are hardcore Sandcrab. Fishing in the snow...


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Fished IrI monday after reading sandcrabs report from 1-5.arrived south jetty around 1pm to fish outgoing,fished till 3;30.I used white bucktail with yellow worm.One bump and lost the fish.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Their still getting fish out of the Surf in North Jersey, so I guarantee their around here too. I think fishing clam is the ticket though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

In case you think that fishing is over until the water warms up - I just got this in from Bills Sport Shop (And I quote):

"FISHING REPORT FROM KATHY BAKER AT BILL'S SPORT SHOP 1-4-03
WATER TEMP: 46.8

Kathy Baker from Bill's Sport Shop says the fishing in the area has been hit and miss, but if you are in the right area at the right time, stripers are still biting. Chris the electrician caught a 26" striper off the jetty at Indian River Inlet on a Wild Eyed Storm Shad. 

The surprise has been the action at the pier in Cape Henlopen State Park. Local anglers have been fishing under the lights using various lures to pick up rockfish. Most are small, but an occasional slot fish has been hauled over the rail. Outgoing tide seems to be the right tide to fish your lures slowly. Timmy, Nathan and others have had several good nights when they caught the tide and wind right. 

Tommy Moore and Scott Fink caught slot stripers drifting eels in the Valley southeast of the 8 bouys. The charter boats have also been taking advantage of the bite in the Valley when they can get out there.

Boyd Lord, Tony Sparco and Richard Lord caught 20 keeper tog to 6 lbs on green crabs and sand fleas on an ocean wreck. They also caught and released a 27" striper because they were in federal waters." 

Think I need to make a trip to Cape Henlopen and try some nightime striper fishing.


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone fishing this weekend???? I might head to AI on Sunday


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah, SandCrab is taking me to IRI. 

_He just doesn't know it yet._


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Are you ever going to give it up;you are one hardcore fisherman.I probily start fishing agin once the water warms to almost 50F.Just 2 more months and I'll be ready


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

HuskyMD,

I'll let you know when I plan on making another trip to IRI. The fish are there for the taking.


----------



## zx3 ford (Jan 8, 2003)

hey everyone, i've been lurking around your board for a few weeks and finally reg'd. i may head over to cape henlopen wed. night
as far as i know, i'll be trying clam and squid. anyone wants to join me, email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Take HuskyMD with you - Please!


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

burnhondas!!! hahaha


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The fishing continues in Delaware for those fisherpersons willing to take the time and effort to pursue them.  

Here is the fishing report from Kathy Baker at Bill's Sport Shop (302-645-7654) for January 11th:

WATER TEMP AT DE. LIGHTSHIP: 44.1

"Anglers were running in during the week for bucktails as stripers were hitting at the Indian River Inlet. Along with lots of shorts, keepers were also taken. On a trip to the De. Bay, Roger pulled 3 slot stripers while drifting live eels in the Valley. Bobby Bobby Salvatore used FinS jigs to trick small stripers at the Pier at Cape Henlopen.

Crappie, pickerel and small bass were taken by Nathan from several local ponds using live minnows. 

Our 4th Annual Fishing Tackle Flea Market will be held Sat., April 5th. Rain date will be Sun., Apr. 6. There is plenty of parking. Bring a table and turn your used gear into cash. No dealers please."


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The stripers are still there!*


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

And I thought it was cold during hunting season ! It was so cold the week of Thanksgiving, that I took back a pair of battery-heated socks, 'cause after 12 hours of sitting in a tree stand, I couldn't tell whether or not they were working. The only thing that would compare to fishing the Mid-Atlantic right now, would be working a trawler in the Gulf of Alaska. I'm with happypappy, I'm keeping my 'nads next to the wood stove for the time being, thank you !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IRI 6am-8am. Decided to start out at the North Jetty and follow the tide down to the bridge, then the CG Station (road closed). 

North jetty looked absolutly beautiful except for the 6 degree weather and the high winds. Can you spell FROSTBITE?  

We (HuskyMD and I) decided to try the South jetty area near the Condos as the winds were not as strong. We fished for awhile and decided to leave for the day. As we left the South side to go home, we crossed the IRI Bridge and *spotted hundreds of birds diving for baitfish at the North Jetty.*  Off we went to try our luck. 

Although we cast like crazy guys, and my ABU 6500 CS Mag reel let me cast halfway accross the inlet, the winds kept us from reaching the diving birds. 

A quick breakfast at the Dewey Beach hotspot - the Sunshine Rest, and we were on our way home. Riding up Route 1 we decided to check out Cape Henlopen State Park. What a long, beatiful pier they have. This is one place I will definately check out come Spring! 

Frozen day but a good day to fish and find a new hotspot - Cape Henlopen.  

Next stop - Spring crappies at the reservoir, white perch in the Severn, and ultralight fishing for trout in the streams.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Delaware fishing reports say:

"Although the weather this week was foul, those that braved the cold did pick up a few fish. At indian River the jetty jockies were able to stick an occasional striper with some slot fish reported.

The night time action at Cape Henlopen under the lights is still producing slot sized stripers on jig heads w/soft plastic, bucktails and fresh clams."

Looks like Cape Henlopen is still producing some nice stripers. 

HuskyMD are you ready to give it a night time try?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I vote yes. I think you all should try your
luck in the dark .  
T<--->Lines
Kozlow

P/S Take the flash for the pics  That might attract the fish.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sure, you are off tonight. Uh...I'll meet you there.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If I'm not there, start without me.


----------

